# Vari-drive Conversion



## Walltoddj (May 10, 2013)

If any is interested in using a standard 1 ph motor on a Vari-drive Bridgeport mill I've designed a conversion to run any type motor you would like. It is going to be published in Model Engine Builder mag as soon as I get the mill back together with the motor on it but here are some pictures of the assembly. I liked the idea of a Love Joy coupler to help with the shock to the spindle with the newer index able cutter. There is a bearing at the bottom to handle the load from the spring loaded drive system. Any questions or ideas let me know thanks.

Todd's

This was all made from salvaged materials only the bearings are new.


----------



## toag (May 11, 2013)

swank, nice work!


----------



## Walltoddj (May 11, 2013)

toag said:


> swank, nice work!



My logic might be wrong but I like to make running my shop very simple turn the power and run. I've tried VFD, DC motors, and Phase converters they are costly an not a hit the switch to run. With this I plug to 220v1 ph use a drum switch to reverse and run all day. The others get hot and if you do a lot of stopping and starting they don't recommend using them.


----------

